# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  AILCE Fastex Buckle Problem

## natertot

Okay, Last week I got a new ALICE and it seems like it will make a pretty good bag for me. I am having an issue with the fastex buckle for the waist strap though. I cinch the strap and walk about 15ft and the strap starts becoming loose. The worst part is that I don't even have gear in the bag yet! So has anyone else had this issue? What can be done to correct it?

----------


## finallyME

When I had an ALICE, it didn't have a fastex buckle, so I don't know.  However, the new MOLLE buckle is amazing.  In fact, when I decided to make my own, I bought that same buckle.  Here is where I bought mine from.  You have to buy at least 4, but they are awesome, and you can put an extra in your pack in case the main ones breaks.

http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.c...3&ParentCat=30

I guess I should tell you why I like these.  They are the only buckle that I have seen that has a locking feature on the straps.  It basically locks the straps to a certain position, even when there is no tension on it.  I might even switch these out with other packs I have.

----------


## Rick

It sounds like the belt might be threaded through the buckle incorrectly. They can be a pain to figure out sometimes. Do a googlefu for a ladder lock buckle. You should come up with a bunch of how to's and youtubies that show you had to thread the belt through. That's what I'd look at first.

----------


## natertot

Thanks guys. I played around with the buckle a bit today. I think I got it figured out. It seems that one piece was on backwards so as not to hold the strap properly.

----------


## Rick

I don't know who designed the ladder lock buckle but I'd like to give him or her a dozen and make them try to thread the darn things. They go on 20 different ways and only hold one way. I won't even go into the hong with the ladder lock buckle but it was embarrassing.

----------


## hunter63

The same diabolical mad scientist designed the battery hold downs on the boat,... the ones down in the well,...... that you have to kneel on a aluminum bulkhead to work on.....Have been changed out with ratchet straps.....
A Pox on who ever.........

----------

